# SpeedStream 6520 Probs.



## NameChange (May 8, 2008)

I was given a speedstream from a friend, I had a old comtrend and it worked great, I used my pc as gateway for my 2nd computer on network..

Now to prob I have the modem set up and I thought network was also, but My 2ns pc doesn't have any net, it is detected in modem browser, but i cannot go to any websites, I tried to set thing to factory defaults a few times.. Nothing same thing, If i use comtrend modem and my pc as gateway it has dual lan ports, my 2nd pc has net but not with gd Speedstream...

I tried to put ip and gateway ip into th tcp/ip settings and even a dns, still nothing.. I'm lost as to what to do next..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The SpeedStream 6520 is a modem/router, so you don't need the PC as a gateway. Just purchase a cheap Ethernet switch and connect it to the modem/router and all of the machines.


----------



## NameChange (May 8, 2008)

Not exactly sure how to set that up, I never got a installation cd... manuals are junk.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Set what up? How are you connecting the second computer?

SpeedStream 6250
...|
...v
Ethernet Switch
...|...|...|
...v...v...v
All the computers

This configuration will work with no configuration using stock Windows installation network defaults.


----------



## NameChange (May 8, 2008)

I'm just plugging in a Ethernet cable to the modem/router It detects it but I have no internet access. So i been using my older comtrend Modem and making my pc a gateway and using Ethernet from my main pc to the next.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect you have to configure account details into the Speedstream like name/password for the account.


----------

